# You think your horse is butt-high? I'll show you butt-high...



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Its like a slide 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL! I feel like they took 2 different horses and glued them together.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, you gotta tilt your head a little first to line up the front hooves with the rear (so horse is visually on a flat surface), but even so, that horse looks like it's been photoshopped to be THAT butt high. Awkward.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice markings of your Appy


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Woah... if a horse ends up that butt high, can you still ride it?


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

First thought? I like big butts and I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny...

BABY GOT BACK, YO.

...

Seriously though. That's a mighty high butt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, gonna struggle at dressage I'd think 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh no, how old is he?
This is one of those times when you get down on your knees and pray!
"Lord, please help this horse grow into his hiney!!!"


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I also would like to know how old he is....


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

He looks good to me


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

:shock:Woah...:shock:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow...sure hope this is a young horse on a growth spurt.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Better put a crupper on ANY saddle you put on that horse.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Yipes! I _did _think my horse was butt high, but now I see that I should be even more grateful for every 1/4" I watched her front end grow over the past year. On another note, I saw a horse out in a field once who was so unbelievably butt high, even more so than this guy, with a foal at its side. O.O 

Is this your horse, OP? Nice pattern


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't think it's _quite_ as bad as the picture makes it look. It looks like the front hooves are down in a hole, but it's still pretty bad.




riccil0ve said:


> Woah... if a horse ends up that butt high, can you still ride it?


Oh, yeah. The worst part is training them at the lope until they get some level of collection going. When you first start loping them and they're all strung out, you feel about like the Man from Snowy River loping down that really steep hill LOL.


----------



## MaidenMare (Sep 23, 2012)

Too bad, otherwise it's gorgeous.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I think it said that he is 3.

ETA: This horse belongs to a trainer in my town.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

So its not your horse?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

OMG so funny!!!!!on a sort of related topic. I went to google 'butt high horses' and since my school gives me a laptop... they block certain things.. and I guess that googling that.. Im looking for 'adult content!' MUAHAHAHAHA wow


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

gilly said:


> first thought? I like big butts and i cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny...
> 
> Baby got back, yo.
> 
> ...


bwhahaha! :d


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

how did you qoute that?!? I cant even find the button LOL


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I guess everything is relative.

That chestnut Appy is not that butt high.

THIS chestnut Appy is butt high...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

barrelbeginner said:


> how did you qoute that?!? I cant even find the button LOL


 Barrel, the quote button right now is the poll icon to the left of the "multi-quote" button.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Faceman -- this my homemade like button 'cause the program is being tempermental today


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

MUAHAHAHA.. face man! LIKED THAT POST


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

hahaha. ditto. I *like* your photo.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree with tinyliny that the photo looks retouched and that the back end of the horse is larger in general than the front. Look at how big the hocks and cannon bones of the hind quarter are compared to the front legs and cannons.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Here he is as advertised:

http://www.myhorseforsale.com/appaloosa-for-sale-in-wisconsin/high-tek-dude/


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

the first photo in the ad. He doesnt look as bad! what a gorgeous horse!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Awe, that is sad. Poor fellow.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Still pretty butt-high but he's only 2 so he could grow out of it - even in the first picture looks very awkward to me, but then I'm not much of an Appy fan (love the patterns, the build not so much).


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I like appys! he does have a NICE color pattern. I think it said he was 3.. He does have some time to grow out of it. hopfully he will!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, I didn't see that he was two...there is hope. Thank heavens! I'd like to believe he will even out...so, I will.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I need my edit button.. he is 2 lol


----------



## foreveramber (Apr 23, 2012)

"Hey guys... Do these spots make my butt look big?"
Heheh


----------

